# Jr. Gent Fountain



## donnalleyd (Aug 27, 2014)

Does the Jr. Gent Fountain Kit come with a converter or do I need to source one separately.  I searched high and low for the answer but can't seem to find it.

Ben


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 27, 2014)

Jr gent 2 always has for me.


----------



## jondavidj (Aug 27, 2014)

Has for me too....if you need one, I have some so let me know and I will mail it....


----------



## donnalleyd (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks,

This is my first time ordering the kit and want to make sure if I need a converter that I order at the same time and keep the shipping cost down.

Ben


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 27, 2014)

donnalleyd said:


> Thanks,  This is my first time ordering the kit and want to make sure if I need a converter that I order at the same time and keep the shipping cost down.  Ben



Jr gent 2 or 1?


----------



## donnalleyd (Aug 27, 2014)

2 from exotic blanks


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, it will definitely have the converter, as well as an ink cartridge.

We suggest getting a BETTER ink cartridge, if you are giving it to your customer.  The converter is fine--reasonably good quality.


----------

